# Any one live in maine?



## oneyearorange (Nov 6, 2007)

I live out in the middle of no where and wanted to know if there are any other living in maine on this site. Maybe we could farm together.


----------



## k-town (Nov 6, 2007)

I don't live in maine

Peace
K-town


----------



## gardenandcats (Nov 6, 2007)

Hello from a mainer


----------



## smokinjs (Nov 6, 2007)

i dont live in maine either...but if did...i wouldnt farm with ya...that means id have to share!!! lol


----------



## Aliby (Jan 26, 2008)

I live in portland maine


----------



## medical4de (Jan 28, 2008)

I want to live in maine...
got enough land for a small cabin? ill help you farm...


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Jan 28, 2008)

dude i live in maine where u live at im up in lisbon falls what a shity town lol but its great growing up here
but sad to say im moving in a couple of days good luck to ya


----------



## kolz2788 (Mar 24, 2008)

MAINEr Here


----------



## i love beans (Apr 21, 2008)

Aliby said:


> I live in portland maine


if u can ever get me good ex ill pay good money for them


----------



## i love beans (Apr 21, 2008)

i love rolling tell me if u can help!!!!


----------



## jrot22 (Sep 2, 2008)

i live in the portland area


----------



## maineiac (Nov 23, 2008)

i know this is an old thread but i don't care cause i'm from maine too right next to augusta, get at me if you're near me


----------



## Pyro Peaches (Jan 26, 2009)

*I'm from Maine! *


----------



## Maine HomeGrown (Feb 11, 2009)

bouy i fuckin live in phippsburg maine haha nothin to do but fuckin hunt ice fish and smoke blunts and of course get right fuckin boiled


----------



## Pyro Peaches (Feb 11, 2009)

*I live in Maine! *


----------



## Pyro Peaches (Feb 11, 2009)

Pyro Peaches said:


> *I live in Maine! *


 haha sorry already posted in here. *stoner moment*


----------



## samshady (Apr 2, 2009)

portland areaa here. Get at me and we can help each other with the grow season this summer seeing as the winter was extremely harsh.


----------



## ganjahero21 (Apr 11, 2009)

i live in maine
right nxt to bangor


----------



## Big Joop (Apr 11, 2009)

Used to live in fucking Lewiston. Then I moved back to the midwest to be with my family.

Woulda been willing to farm witcha if I was still there though.


----------



## seasmoke (Sep 17, 2009)

I live in Maine, the whole phucking state should be farming!!


----------



## purplehaze913 (Sep 18, 2009)

i do im new


----------



## phreak502 (Sep 28, 2009)

just moved from kentucky to portland good smoke here anyone going to harvest ball


----------



## thejooosty1 (Jan 15, 2010)

heya. I'm 10 mins north of Portland in Cumberland. I'm completely dry. Let me know if you can hook me up.


----------



## thejooosty1 (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey, I'm in Portland too. I'm having trouble finding some green around here because I just moved to the area. Can anyone hook me up?


----------

